# ميتالورجيا المساحيق



## أبو حمزه سوريا (26 فبراير 2010)

إلى المسؤولين عن هذا القسم من الملتقى السلام عليكم أحتاج إلى معلومات عن ميتالورجيا المساحيق باللغة العربية و من يساعدني يكون له جزيل الآجر و الثواب و الشكر لكم


----------



## مواشاكس (6 يوليو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

